# Tracts for evangelizing Roman Catholics



## MichaelNZ

The other day when I was doing door-to-door evangelism, I came across at least one Catholic. I did have generic tracts (Living Waters Million Dollar Bill) with me, but I would like something more specifically addressing the problems with Roman Catholicism and showing Catholics the true Gospel. I am planning to write one myself.

Does anyone know of any tracts addressing such a topic? 

Due to my location in New Zealand, I'd prefer something that I was free to print out rather than something that I have to order from overseas and pay shipping costs on.


----------



## earl40

My favorite is to use the pronouncements against us protestants on justification. That leads to great fruitful conversations. After I am done "evangelizing" I invite then to church to be evangelized.


----------



## Josh Williamson

Check out Welcome to Proclaiming the Gospel - They've got some excellent tracts aimed at Roman Catholics.


----------



## Antipas_14

I'm a recent convert from Roman Catholicism, just began my journey into the reformed faith about a year ago. The odd thing is, my conversion happened was seemingly unprompted by any individual. What I mean is, I decided to start reading the bible more, praying, and listening to protestant preaching. At the time I thought I knew the difference between Roman Catholicism and protestantism, but I had no clue. My wife and I, she being a former devout Catholic, (even worked at the Catholic diocese of Grand Rapids a few years ago) are now proud of our reformed Christian faith and try to evangelize our own families. This whole journey has been amazing, and seeing how it was God who initiated it, who brought me to life after being spiritually dead is a testament to His Mercy and greatness.

One of the most effective methods I just started to notice is, most Roman Catholics have no idea what they believe. Some do, but most are in the dark on what the mass does/is. I have been teaching my family about the fear of God. I keep pressing that, then later move on to the sacrifice of the mass. I seldom get into debates about transubstantiation. Keep emphasizing the danger of the sacrifice of the mass. What ends up happening, or at least in my family's case, is they keep questioning what is going on at the mass while they are there every Sunday. 

Most of my family seemed to understand the doctrine of justification right away. Everyone, however, thought they could believe the reformed teaching on justification and still go to mass, week in and week out. So the next step was teaching them that if they are offending God by partaking in the sacrifice of the mass, they could be in danger. They all are skeptical of Roman Catholicism now, but have not come out yet. I wait, hope and pray with patience, but it is a gift watching them seemingly slowly convert. In my opinion, most Roman Catholics don't know a whole lot about catholicism, and actually think like a protestant. One thing I kept noticing with my family was none seemed to understand what they believed, so when i asked them questions about their catholic faith, they didn't have an initial answer, but rather would look up online their own beliefs and had to actually learn what Roman Catholicism actually is all about. 

I have been debating writing a book about the experience and how to talk evangelize Roman Catholics. I have learned a lot, but also realize I have much to learn. I'm not sure if something like that exists, but could be very helpful. 

Anyway, although I don't have any tracts, I can say RC Sproul's teaching on Justification was the most helpful for me. I try to teach John Knox and John Calvin's views on the mass as well, but only after checking their understanding on justification.


----------



## MichaelNZ

Josh Williamson said:


> Check out Welcome to Proclaiming the Gospel - They've got some excellent tracts aimed at Roman Catholics.



Thanks. That site looks very good. Unfortunately I'm a college student with not much money so I was looking for something I could print out myself.

I have written one of my own. Please tell me what you think and feel free to use it as much as you want (PM me if you want the Publisher editable file): https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B999PYCKKR0-RWlwMnYtNk9vX0U/view?usp=sharing


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

You might be interested in Richard Bennett's work. http://www.bereanbeacon.org/en/


----------



## Matthew Willard Lankford

Chapel Library has a very good tract: www.chapellibrary.org/files/4113/7643/3402/wrcf.pdf

Richard Bennett's Berean Beacon is also very good: \
English: http://www.bereanbeacon.org/articles/#gnfc
Spanish: http://www.bereanbeacon.org/es/


----------

